

&q=helvetica - dot
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=helvetica

======
nollidge
Didn't work for me at first, but once I disabled the "+1 button" feature from
Experimental Search [1] it worked.

[1] <http://www.google.com/experimental/>

~~~
powdahound
Even easier: Just do it in a Chrome incognito window

------
dot
Funny how the best pranks are usually the simplest.

------
danh
This should probably have been the top result:

[http://www.wireandtwine.com/store/products/subtraction-
hel.h...](http://www.wireandtwine.com/store/products/subtraction-hel.html)

------
mikegreenberg
This is hilariously awesome!

------
boredguy8
Can we avoid linking every April Fool's site to HN?

------
Zecc
So... for those who missed it, what happened?

~~~
gromy
* { font-family: Comic Sans MS !important; }

------
vain
and it works for comic sans!

